# Tool Restorations >  Removing bad chuck from spindle

## hemmjo

I got a nice 1/2" DeWalt corded hammer drill from a dumpster on a site I went to do some service work. The chuck was bad, but they are "easy" to change , right? HA!!! 

I tried all of the standard, and a few not so standard ways to remove the bad chuck. A this point I knew why it had been discarded. I had seen a concrete contractor toss it into the dumpster, I assumed the chuck was rusted onto the spindle. I also could not remove the left hand locking screw from inside the chuck. 

With nothing to loose, I drilled the head off the left hand screw, still could not get the chuck to move.

I ended up removing the spindle chucked it up in the lathe and carefully turned the chuck into chips.

All that remained of the chuck was the threads.


It became obvious someone had used RED locktite to secure both the chuck and the retaining screw. 


The spindle threads are perfect, ready for a new chuck.

----------

Home-PC (Sep 7, 2022),

metric_taper (Sep 6, 2022),

nova_robotics (Sep 6, 2022),

Scotty1 (Sep 5, 2022),

uv8452 (Sep 7, 2022)

----------


## metric_taper

Had you known that, you probably would have used a torch to heat it up. Looks like you did that to remove the left handed lock screw. You didn't let it beat you. Is it otherwise worth a new chuck?

----------


## hemmjo

I did consider heat, but the whole gearbox section is plastic. I did not want to risk damaging it. Yes it is well worth a new chuck.

----------

